# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Telenoid R1, humanoid robot, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - Hiroshi Ishiguro

Telenoid planning, Inc. - telenoid.co.jp

geminoid.jp/projects/kibans/Telenoid-overview.html

Telenoid R1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telenoid R1: Hiroshi Ishiguro's Newest and Strangest Android"

by Erico Guizzo
August 1, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Telenoid ARS Electronica 2010

Uploaded on Sep 3, 2010




Talk with Telenoid, Ars Electronica 

Uploaded on Sep 4, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Telenoid 

Uploaded on Apr 9, 2011




> The Telenoid R1 telepresence robot at the Human Robot Interaction (HRI) 2011 conference in Lausanne, Switzerland. Would you like to talk to your friends through something like this?

----------


## Airicist

Telenoid : Lesson from abroad 

Published on Apr 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Telenoid demo both view user sound 

Published on Apr 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 12, 2015

----------

